

SitesInCommon: Meet people near you who read the same sites as you do - natrius
http://alpha.sitesincommon.com/

======
natrius
For anyone in the Bay Area, the Stanford Senior Project Fair (which this site
was written for) is tomorrow, and it's open to the public.

<http://alpha.sitesincommon.com/meetups/1>

<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs194/faire/index.html>

